
OpenFaaS: Serverless Functions, Made Simple - alexellisuk
https://www.openfaas.com/
======
VadimBauer
This re-launch covers everything from the homepage, to listing end-users,
sponsors, contributors (randomly chosen) and the blog has also had a make-
over.

~~~
alexellisuk
Thanks for sharing :-)

